# مجرد رأى فيما أل إليه وضع مصر



## مونيكا 57 (3 يناير 2011)

*عايزة أتكلم عايزة أقول إللى مكبوت جوايا
إيه إللى حصل فى مصروإيه إللى بيحصل اليوم وكل يوم
من المسؤل  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نبتدى من الأول
مصر إتسرقت بدأااااامن الكبير  إلى الوزارات كل واحد يمسك وزارة يفكر وينفذ أحسن طريقة للسرقة
الناس إتفقروا  وساد الفقر والجوع ويتبعهم بيع المبادئ
دخلت السعودية وإشترت الأراضى والشركات وأصبح لها نفوذ فى مصر
لمانحب نعمل مشروع كبير هندسى بيعطى بالإسناد المباشر لشركة بن لادن للإستشارات الهندسية
ولما شركة بتتخصخص بتشتريها السعودية
وبذلك دخلت السعودية ونشرت الفكر الوهابى والتخلف  والحجاب والخمار والزى الرجالى الجلباب والذقن وكراهية الأخر وسرقت حضارتنا ولهتنا فى الفكر المتخلف
ودفعت وإشترت الذين بدون مبادئ
ومنهم الذين يخطبون فى المساجد وخصوصا خطبة الجمعة المحرضة على كراهية الأخر
ففى كل مكان تسمع الخطيب يوم الجمعة وهو يقول
كفر الذين يقولون أن عيسى إبن الله
ويحسوهم على الجهاد والقتال
كما لو كانوا فى عصر عمرو إبن العاص
والبدعة الجديدة إللى بيضحكوا على عقول المصرين بيها هى حكاية  وفاء وكاميليا
وبكدا طلسموا عقول المصريين وسيطروا على تفكيرهم ونشروا الكراهية والقتل
 ومنعوهم من التفكير والإبتكار ودخلونا فى دايرة التخلف
خسارة يامصر 
أرجوا من المصرين أن يفيقوا  ويفكروا وينجحوا فى أعمالهم ويحبوا بعض لأن الله محبة
ألله يحبنا جميعا ويريد أن نحب بعضنا
فالكراهيه من الشيطان
وأوصانا الرب بألا نقتل فلماذ تقتلون البشر  ؟؟؟؟ 
من أقامك أيها المسلم لتضع حد لحياة أخيك المسيحى أو أى إنسان
الله وحده هو الذى يميت ويحي  .....
ومن أعطاك الحق أن تكفر دين غيرك
أليس اليهود والمسيحيين هم من إنزل عليهم الكتاب بشهادة قرأنك
هل قرأت الإنجيل لتعرف مابداخله ورأيت فيه قدسية الله أم تعاليم غير مقدسة ؟
هل قرأت التوراه وقيمتها 
كامليا ووفاء هل إشتكوا لكم بل بالعكس كل منهم قالت أنها مسيحية وستموت مسيحية 
ما شأنكم بهم
يامصرى بعد ماكنت بتروح السعودية تشتغل وتصلح لهم بلدهم
كانو أذكى مننا أخذوا خبرة أولدنا ونموها وطوروها والأن بيسيطروا على مصر بعد أن نشروا الجهل وفككوا النسيج الواحد
ورمولكم شوية فلوس هى فى الحقيقة خير بلدنا
سرقونا أخدوا توشكا المتر ب50 قرش دون ضرائب وأخذوا مرسى  علم ومعظم أراضى سيناء غلى البحر الأحمر
لو بلدنا باعت لنا هذه الأراضى بهذه الأسعار مش كنا زرعناها وإستثمرنا مواردنا وأصبح الجميع يعمل ولا يوجد فقير ولا عاطل وكانت  إستمرت المحبة والنسيج الواحد
ياريت تراجعوا حسابتكم يامصريين وتصلحوا ماخرب
ربنا ينور بصيرتكم ويفتح عيونكم وتتقدموا وتبطلوا تمشوا ورا الجهل والتخلف*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 يناير 2011)

http://estadak.invisionzone.com/index.php?showtopic=36564

http://www.shorouknews.com/ContentData.aspx?ID=342170







*هذه صورة الوليد إبن طلال الأمير السعودى الذى إشترى الفدان فى توشكا ب 50 جنية مصرى
ونراه لابس بدلة وبلا لحية ولا زبيبة
أما المصريين المتأسلمين لابسين جلباب ولحية وزبيبة وزوجاتهم بالخمار *

https://www.arabfinance.com/news/newsdetails.aspx?Id=173741

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=176384&SecID=24&IssueID=0


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2011)

http://www6.mashy.com/news/business...85-بالمئة-من-شركة-عمر-أفندي-من-أنوال-السعودية


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

عزيزتي مونيكا انا اسف اذا اتاخرت عليكي بالرد لاني والله اني انتبهت هلا للرسالة وبالصدفة والله 

راح اجاوبك واول جواب هو عن القتل 

عزيزتي مونيكا اول اشي مو كل اصابعك واحد صح؟ 
والله يا مونيكا انكم ما بتفهمو بالضبط ما طلبه الاسلام منا في ما يخص قتال الاعداء 
سوف ابدأ بالاجابة فيما يخق القتال.
يقول الاسلام انه القتال يتوجب في هذه الحالة وهي انه يجب دعوة الغير مسلمين للاسلام اولا قبل كل شيء فاذا رفض ذلك وهذا حقه وبنفس الوقت اعلن انه من المسالمون يعني محايد ما بدو يسلم بس يكون محايد فلا يجب على المسلم قتاله اما اذا رفض ذلك وطلب القتال فيكون على المسلم الحق في قتاله .
اختي هذه هي تعاليم الاسلام في القتال ولا شيء غير ذلك ولا تستمعي لاحد غيري يقول غير ذلك ونحن بالمنطقة العربية في مصر ولبنان وكل تواجد المسيحيين اخترنا ان نعيش جنبا الى جنب ونكون مسالمون صح؟ لذلك لا يجوز علينا نحن المسلمون ان نقاتلكم ان الله لا يحب المعتدين لانه يوجد اتفاق على المحايدة والمسالمة الا اذا نقض العهد فيحق القتال وقتها . اكيد فهمتي كلامي هلا بخصوص القتال وارجوكي هذا هو الكلام الصحيح في الاسلام وانا وكل مسلم نستنكر العمل الارهابي الذي حصل بمصر لانه ظلم وابلغك اسفي على ذلك ولكن لا تربطي الاسلام الحق والصواب بهؤلاء الذين قامو بالتفجيرات ويمكن انهم ايادي خارجية لبث الفتن بيننا وسوف اجيبك على باقي اسئلتك انشاء الله بعد هذا الموضوع انتظريني


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

وهاي ايات قرانية بخصوص القتال ومتى يستوجب القتال وهاي الدليل على كلامي 

قال تعالى( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ) البقرة

(وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ) التوبة

وهذه ايات القران التي تدلنا متى يستوجب القتال . يعني اذا نكثو العهد الي بينا  يستوجب قتال اما اذا ما نكثو العهد فلا يتوجب علينا القتال لان الله لا يحب ذلك . عزيزتي ان ديننا دين يسر لا دين عسر ولا ينتشر بطريقة قبيحة كما يقول البعض


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

وبخصوص مصر والسعودية اولا وقبل كل شيء ان اغلب الدول العربية لا تطبق دين الاسلام بحقيقته من خلال السياسة او من خلال الاقتصاد وبعض الامور الاخرى لانهم ابتعدو قليلا عن تطبيق دين الاسلام الصحيح وبكل صراحة لا اعرف ما هي طبيعة الحكم الذي يقوله الاسلام فيما يخص التجارة وبما توم به السعودية بحقكم بهذا الخصوص واعدك انني سوف ابحث في الموقع الاسلامي المعتمد بهذا الشان واعطيكي راي الاسلام به ولن استغرب ان كان الذي تقوم به السعودية بكلمله خطأ لانهم كما قلت لك الحكام العرب لا يطبقون دين الاسلام على اكمل وجه وهذا الذي يجعل غير المسلمين باتهام الاسلام بهذه الاعمال لانهم يظنون ان الحكام العرب يطبقون كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالاسلام واضافة الى ذلك الدول العربية تتطبق النظام الرأسمالي والنظام الاشتراكي في اقتصادها وهذا كله لا يجوز في دين الاسلام لان الاسلام طرح  شيء اسمه الاقتصاد الاسلامي وارجو ان تبحثي في النظام الاسلامي الاقتصادي وتعرفي عن ماذا يتكلم وكما وعدتك سوف اعطيكي الرد من منظور اسلامي على الاعمال التي تقوم بها السعودية وارجوكي يعني انا مش عارف انهم فاسدين من كبيرهم لصغيرهم؟ كلهم ورا الفلوس بركضو عشان هيك صدقيني انهم لا يطبقو نظام الاسلام لانه لا يوجد به فساد وعادل


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

وعن شيوخ المساجد والخطباء 

في الاسلام عيسى هو نبي الله كما هو محمد نبي الله وسيدنا موسى ايضا وبالنسبة  للاسلام من قال ان عيسى ابن الله فهو كافر وهذا كلام صحيح ولكن يا اختي مونيكا مثل ما حكيتلك قبل لا يجوز القتال في حال انه يوجد اتفاقا او عهدا بيننا قال تعالى ( لكم دينكم ولي دين).  هو كافر بالنسبة النا الي بحكي هيك بس ما بنقاتلو اذا كان في بينا عهد وامان ارجو انك تكوني فهمتي متى يستوجب القتال عند المسلمين . 
وبخصوص المحبة والكراهية والله يا مونيكا ان الله تعالى قال عنكم النصارى انكم اقرب مودة من اليهود ودعانا الى المحبة بينكم في حالة العهد والاتفاق بيننا وقال تعالى (لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ) المائدة 82

باختصار اختي هذا هو الدين الاسلامي وهو دين عادل ومنصف وبكل بساطة نزل الاسلام للناس كافة والنبي محمد صلى هو خاتم الانبياء وبما انه للناس كافة توجب على المسلمين فتح البلاد العربية ونشر الاسلام في ارجاء العالم وكانت طريقة نشر الاسلام واضحة بالرجوع للكتب التاريخية والدينية بحيث لم يظلم الاسلام احدا ولم يكره احدا على دخول الاسلام  ( لا اكراه في الدين ) وارجوكي ان تتعمقي في دراسة الاسلام وتفسيره لعلى وعسى ان تكتشفي شيئا وتعرفين ما هي ضوابط وتشريع الاسلام 

وبالنسبة للاخوة المصريين انا معك  يا اختي نعم يذهبون الي السعودية ويتم سرقة افكارهم وخبرتهم بحيث ينموها في بلدهم . والتجارة والاموال اعمت عقول رجال الاعمال السعوديين بطرق غر شرعية بحيث نسيو تطبيق مبادىء الاسلام الصحيحة والله المعين يا اختي


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

اختي مونيكا حاولت ان ادخل على هذا القسم ( الرسائل الخاصة ) من صفحة جديدة لم استطع 

في رسالة ادارية موجودة وهي لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة وما بعرف شو السبب ارجو انك اذا بتقدري تشوفي شو السبب وتساعديني لاني اذا اغلقت هاي الصفحة الي بحكي معك فيها اكيد ما راح اقدر ارجع تاني عليها حسب الرسالة الادارية صح؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب
انا قريت مشاركاتك كلها كلمه كلمه
ولاسف حضرتك غير منصف بالمرة انت تحاول ان تجمل اسلامك ولكن ما تحاول تجميلهيزيده بشاعه
حتى دى  (لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ) المائدة 82

المطلوب من النصارى انهم يحبوا المسلمين وليس العكس يعنى لم يقل احبوهم ولكن قال اقربهم موده يعنى الموده لازم تيجى من الجه المسيحيه
ما تحاول ان تقوله انك تريد ان تضع بعض الرتوش او تعمل لوجه الاسلام عمليه تجميل ولكن للاسف لم تنجح هذه العميله ولن تخدعنا باسلوب التقيه والتوريه ده

وتعال نوضح شيئا مهما 
اولا انت بتقتلون الكفار والمسيحيين من وجه نظر محمد كفار لانه قال لقد كفر الذين يقولون ان الله المسيح ابن مريم
الشى التانى
ضيقوا عليهم الطرق ولا تبدؤوهم بالسلام !!!!!!!!!!!
كمان
القول في تأويل قوله : ( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ( 29 ) ) 

قال أبو جعفر : يقول تعالى ذكره للمؤمنين به من أصحاب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( قاتلوا ) ، أيها المؤمنون ، القوم ( الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ) ، يقول : ولا يصدقون بجنة ولا نار ( ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق ) ، يقول : ولا يطيعون الله طاعة الحق ، يعني : أنهم لا يطيعون طاعة أهل الإسلام ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) ، وهم اليهود والنصارى . 

وكل مطيع ملكا وذا سلطان ، فهو دائن له . يقال منه : دان فلان لفلان فهو يدين له ، دينا" ، قال زهير : 



لئن حللت بجو في بني أسد في دين عمرو وحالت بيننا فدك 

[ ص: 199 ] 

وقوله : ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب ) ، يعني : الذين أعطوا كتاب الله ، وهم أهل التوراة والإنجيل ( حتى يعطوا الجزية ) . 

و"الجزية" : الفعلة من : "جزى فلان فلانا ما عليه" ، إذا قضاه ، "يجزيه" ، و"الجزية" مثل "القعدة" و"الجلسة" . 

ومعنى الكلام : حتى يعطوا الخراج عن رقابهم ، الذي يبذلونه للمسلمين دفعا عنها . 

وأما قوله : ( عن يد ) ، فإنه يعني : من يده إلى يد من يدفعه إليه . 

وكذلك تقول العرب لكل معط قاهرا له ، شيئا طائعا له أو كارها : "أعطاه عن يده ، وعن يد" . وذلك نظير قولهم : "كلمته فما لفم" ، و"لقيته كفة [ ص: 200 ] لكفة ، وكذلك : "أعطيته عن يد ليد" . 

وأما قوله : ( وهم صاغرون ) ، فإن معناه : وهم أذلاء مقهورون . يقال للذليل الحقير : "صاغر" . 

وذكر أن هذه الآية نزلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أمره بحرب الروم ، فغزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد نزولها غزوة تبوك . 

ذكر من قال ذلك : 

16616 - حدثني محمد بن عروة قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم قال : حدثنا عيسى ، عن ابن أبي نجيح ، عن مجاهد : ( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ) ، حين أمر محمد وأصحابه بغزوة تبوك . 

16617 - حدثنا القاسم قال : حدثنا الحسين قال : حدثني حجاج ، عن ابن جريج ، عن مجاهد ، نحوه . 

واختلف أهل التأويل في معنى "الصغار" ، الذي عناه الله في هذا الموضع . 

فقال بعضهم : أن يعطيها وهو قائم ، والآخذ جالس . 

ذكر من قال ذلك : 

16618 - حدثني عبد الرحمن بن بشر النيسابوري قال : حدثنا سفيان ، عن أبي سعد ، عن عكرمة : ( حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ) ، قال : [ ص: 201 ] أي تأخذها وأنت جالس ، وهو قائم . 

وقال آخرون : معنى قوله : ( حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ) ، عن أنفسهم ، بأيديهم يمشون بها ، وهم كارهون ، وذلك قول روي عن ابن عباس ، من وجه فيه نظر . 

وقال آخرون : إعطاؤهم إياها ، هو الصغار . 

راجع الصفحه دى 
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?flag=1&bk_no=50&ID=2300

كل الادله والبراهين هى ان الاسلام يامر بقتل كل من يخالفه  لا حريه فى الاعتقاد لا حريه فى الراى لا حريه للانسان نفسه حتى المسلم مقهور ومسحوبه حريته  حتى حق التوبه مسحوب منه فى بعض اخطاء كالزنا والسرقه والقتل
وجاى تقولنا الاسلام سماحه 
روح اضحك على حد تانى بكلام الانشاء ده
وطبعا لوحبيت اتكلم عن الاسلام مش هيكفى صفحات كتير عن العنف والقتل والسلب 
​اختى مونيكا
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك يا رب​


----------



## صوت الرب (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب قال:


> وبخصوص مصر والسعودية اولا وقبل كل شيء ان اغلب الدول العربية لا تطبق دين الاسلام بحقيقته من خلال السياسة او من خلال الاقتصاد وبعض الامور الاخرى لانهم ابتعدو قليلا عن تطبيق دين الاسلام الصحيح وبكل صراحة لا اعرف ما هي طبيعة الحكم الذي يقوله الاسلام فيما يخص التجارة وبما توم به السعودية بحقكم بهذا الخصوص واعدك انني سوف ابحث في الموقع الاسلامي المعتمد بهذا الشان واعطيكي راي الاسلام به ولن استغرب ان كان الذي تقوم به السعودية بكلمله خطأ لانهم كما قلت لك الحكام العرب لا يطبقون دين الاسلام على اكمل وجه وهذا الذي يجعل غير المسلمين باتهام الاسلام بهذه الاعمال لانهم يظنون ان الحكام العرب يطبقون كل صغيرة وكبيرة بالاسلام واضافة الى ذلك الدول العربية تتطبق النظام الرأسمالي والنظام الاشتراكي في اقتصادها وهذا كله لا يجوز في دين الاسلام لان الاسلام طرح  شيء اسمه الاقتصاد الاسلامي وارجو ان تبحثي في النظام الاسلامي الاقتصادي وتعرفي عن ماذا يتكلم وكما وعدتك سوف اعطيكي الرد من منظور اسلامي على الاعمال التي تقوم بها السعودية وارجوكي يعني انا مش عارف انهم فاسدين من كبيرهم لصغيرهم؟ كلهم ورا الفلوس بركضو عشان هيك صدقيني انهم لا يطبقو نظام الاسلام لانه لا يوجد به فساد وعادل


*يا أخي هل تعرف لماذا الحكام العرب لا يطبقون 
أحكام الإسلام ... الجواب ببساطة
لأن هذه الأحكام ستدمر الكرة الأرضية بأكملها لأنها أحكام
شديدة و غير مدروسة مطلقا
أرجو أن تقرأ هذا الموضوع :-
"" هل تعرفون لماذا لا تطبق الأحكام القرآنية حتى في الدول العربية الإسلامية ؟ *""
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155297


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

عزيزي ابو دميانة اولا بخصوص الاية الكريمة 

 (لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ) المائدة 82

انت مخطىء في تفسيرها ومو انا الي راح افسرلك اياها وتفسيرها موجود بالموقع الاسلامي المعتمد لاني انا ما بجيب من منتديات اسلامية ولا حاجة تانية غير المواقع المعتمدة وتفسير الاية : 
 
لتجدنَّ -أيها الرسول- أشدَّ الناس عداوة للذين صدَّقوك وآمنوا بك واتبعوك, اليهودَ; لعنادهم, وجحودهم, وغمطهم الحق, والذين أشركوا مع الله غيره, كعبدة الأوثان وغيرهم, ولتجدنَّ أقربهم مودة للمسلمين الذين قالوا: إنا نصارى, ذلك بأن منهم علماء بدينهم متزهدين وعبَّادًا في الصوامع متنسكين, وأنهم متواضعون لا يستكبرون عن قَبول الحق, وهؤلاء هم الذين قبلوا رسالة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وآمنوا بها.
 لاحظ انه مكتوب كلمة لتجدن يعني يا عزيزي بالعربي العامي راح احكيلك لتجدن يعني راح تلاقي في يهود ونصارى واليهود اشد عداوة للاسلام والنصارى اقرب بالمودة ولم يذكر شيء فيه المطلوب من النصارى ان يكونو اقرب مودة للمسلمين اظن فهمتي هلا اكتر بخصوص هاي الاية .

والاية الكريمة الثانية 
قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون ( 29 ) 
 وتفسير هذه الاية هو : 
أيها المسلمون قاتلوا الكفار الذين لا يؤمنون بالله, ولا يؤمنون بالبعث والجزاء, ولا يجتنبون ما نهى الله عنه ورسوله, ولا يلتزمون أحكام شريعة الإسلام من اليهود والنصارى, حتى يدفعوا الجزية التي تفرضونها عليهم بأيديهم خاضعين أذلاء

طبعا مطابق للتفسير الذي احضرته وما بنكر اي شيء 
يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى قاتلو الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الاخر  يعني وجب علينا القتال وتكملت الاية الكريمة حتى يعطو الجزية واكيد انت معي هلا بخصوص هاد الكلام 
قال حتى يعطو الجزية يعني قاتلوهم حتى يعطو الجزية وهنا يتوقف القتال بعد كلمة حتى يعطو الجزية وكما وضحت سابقا انهم حتى يعطو الجزية انهم بكونو مسالمين ومحايدين ويوجد عهد وميثاق بين المسلمين والنصارى ووجوب اعطاء الجزية من قبل اهل الذمة . يعني الله سبحانه وتعالى ما طلب انه نضل نقاتلكم وحتى لو انكم بدكم تكونو محايدين ومسالمين واكيد فهمت علي بهاد الخصوص بالضبط وغير هيك لما يقول الاسلام عن الغير مسلم كافر مش معناه انه المسلم راح يضل وراء الكافر حتى يقتلو او يسلم . الاسم انه كافر نعم بضل كافر في السلم والمواثيق وفي الحروب بس المغزى بالموضوع متى يستوجب القتال وانا وضحت من قبل هذا الخصوص. وبعدين يا اخي نكون صريحين لانه في تاريخ موجود وكل البشر بعرفو هاد التاريخ بغض النظر عن دياناتهم 

طبعا لا تربط هذا الحديث بالتفجيرات التي حصلت لاني وضحت موقف الاسلام منها بالضبط وكمان مرة بقدم اسفي لجميع المسيحيين بضحايا التفجيرات . انا الان اتكلم عن الاسلام ايام الرسول وخلفائه الراشدين المنصفين القائمين بامر الله تعالى 
ابن الفتح الاسلامي للبلاد العربية هل قرات في التاريخ انه قام احد من المسلمين مثلا بقتل امراة او شيخا كبيرا او طفل او قطع شجرة في الحرب؟ لا اظن ذلك لان الاسلام نها عن ذلك. لان الجيش الاسلامي عندما يدخل الحرب يقاتل الجنود الاعداء الموجودين ولا يقاتل الحجر والشجر والنساء والشيوخ يعني رجل لرجل جيش لجيش تصديقا لقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ففي وصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لقادة الجيش في كافة الغزوات قال (انطلقوا باسم الله وعلى بركة رسوله لا تقتلوا شيخًا ولا طفلاً ولا صغيرًا ولا امرأة ولا تغلوا "أي لا تخونوا"، وأصلحوا وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين)، كما نهى صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المثله أي التمثيل بالجثث فقال: (إياكم والمثله ولو بالكلب العقور)، وقال أيضًا: (لا تقتلوا ذرية ولا عسيفًا، ولا تقتلوا أصحاب الصوامع).

وعندما دخل المسلمون مدينة القدس او ايلياء لم يكن يوجد جيش للنصارى كي يستعدو للقتال صح؟ لذلك المسلمون دخلو المدينة بدون قتال مع اهلها وقد قرانا جميعا عن العهدة العمرية وهي اكبر دليل على انه ليس اي وقت تقاتل الكفار او النصارى او غير المسلمين بحيث انه المسلمين يدعو الجميع للاسلام فان لم يقبلو الدعوة وهذا حق لهم فلهم خيار ان يقبلو بالتعايش جنبا الى جنب وبالامان معهم مقابل الجزية او ان يحاربو المسلمين فيكون هناك وجوب للقتال بالنسبة للمسلمين . واكيد يا اخي فهمت علي اكتر من قبل وانا اتكلم معك من منطلق اسلامي صحيح وبادلة موجودة على ذلك والايات التي تدل على انه بكون بينا وبين النصارى عهد وميثاق ومحايدة موجودة وراح اعيدها الك 
قال تعالى( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ) البقرة

(وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ) التوبة

يا اخي انشاء الله تكون الفكرة فهمتها اكثر بشكل اصح وانا ما بجمل بديني صدقني ديني جميل كما انزله الله سبحانه وتعالى 
وانا حكيتلك قبل نكون صريحين اكتر صح؟
بدي اعمل مقارنة بهذا الخصوص وهو بين ما قام به الجيش الاسلامي في فتح البلاد الاسلامية وفي الحروب بكافة اشكالها وبين ما قام به الافرنجة عندما احتل بلاد المسلمين وخاصة بيت المقدس حين قتل 70 الف مسلم ولم يتم التفريق بين امراة وطفل وشيخا ورجلا . ولا ننسى الاستعمار الذي حل ببلادنا العربية والجميع يعلم يا اخي الاضطهاد الذي لاقوه المسلمين من الاستعمار ولا اود ان ادخل بالتفاصيل اكثر. 

قال تعالى (( وقاتلو في سبيل الله الذي يقاتلكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لايحب المعتدين )) البقرة 190 
ارجو ان تكون وصلتك فكرتي


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

اخي صوت الرب بخصوص الحكام العرب انهم لو طبقو احكام الاسلام ستدمر الكرة الارضية .

من ناحية دينية وسياسية انا شرحت راي الاسلام وطريقته واكيد انت فهمت كلامي 
وبخصوص الناحية الاقتصادية انهم لو طبقوها دمرو الكرة الارضية انا بنصحك انك ولو تغلب حالك شوي وتدخل على النظام الاقتصادي الاسلامي وتعرف شو احكامه الاقتصادية وقارنها بالاشتراكية والراسمالية واذا بدك يكون معك رجل اقتصاد لانه راح يميز بينهم وبتقارنو ولكم حرية الراي في استنتاجكم 
وبالنسبة لنا انهم الحكام دمرونا لعدم تطبيق الاحكام الاسلامية بالصورة الصحيحة في كافة المجالات


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2011)

*أخى عمر أشكرك على مشاركاتك فأنت مسلم معتدل وأتمنى أن يكون كل المسلمين معتدلين مثلك
ولكنى أناشد المصريين ليفيقوا ويعرفوا إننا مسبيين فى بلادنا للإستعمار السعودى الوهابى
وهذا هو مغزى موضوعى​*


----------



## Menna (4 يناير 2011)

*عمر الخطاب 

اردت ان اشكرك على طريقة ردك و محاورتك 
يا رب كل شىء يتضح 
و يارب تتسع صدورنا فقط لتقبل الطرف الاخر

الاخوة المسيحيين مش مطلوب منهم يؤمنوا بالإسلام 
و لا المسلمين مطلوب منهم يؤمنوا بالمسيحية
لانها قضية عقيدة 

بس كل ما فى الامر اننا نتقبل الطرف الاخر مسلمين و مسيحيين 

و لو فى فعل خرج حتى عن مسلمين فالإسلام غير مسؤول عنه 


مسألناش نفسنا ليه زمان منكانش فى مشاكل بين المسلمين و المسيحيين ؟
ماهو الإسلام دلوقتى هو هو الإسلام زمان و المسيحية دلوقتى هى المسيحية زمان  

عمرنا زمان ما سمعنا فى مصر عن مشاكل زى دى
المشكلة كلها فى العقول اللى بتفسر غلط 


احنا المفروض نقف مع بعض مسلمين و مسيحيين و نردع اى حد بيحاول يفسر الإسلام او المسيحية على مزاجه 

و اشكر كمان اختى مونيكا على ردها الودود 
الذى يتسم بالعقل و الحكمة
و يا رب باقى الاخوة المسيحيين بردوا يدركوا معنى المسلم المعتدل و المسلم المتطرف 

فالمشكلة فى الاول و الاخر مشكلة عقل دموى بيفسر كل شىء على مزاجه 
*​


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

واشكرك ايضا اختي مونيكا لانك تتكلمين معي بالحسنى والاحترام وبدون تجريح في ردك لمواضيعي وانا اعتب على اشخاص يسبون ويشتمون ديننا ونبينا محمد صلى في كل موضوع واخص بالذكر شمس الحق لانه بمجرد انني رديت على موضوعه وكان كلامي كلام حق طبعا بدون تجريح ولا شتم وعندما عجز عن الرد علي قابلني بالشتائم المهينة للاسلام ونبيه الكريم وهو نفسه يقول هذا منتدى ديموقراطي. ويا ريت انه يكون منتدى للحوار بدون شتم وتجريح 
واحنا ما بتقدر نشت ونسب عليكم لانه دينا ما بسمحلنا وبالنسبة النا يسوع هو عيسى عليه السلام نبي الله بكلا الحالتين لا نسب نبي الله اي كان ولا ديانتهم التي بعثهم الله اليها وشكرا . 

اختي بخصوص ما وعدتك به عندما تكلمتي عن التجاة وما يحدث سوف اعطيكي احكام الاسلام بخصوص التجارة بيننا 
 يؤكد الإسلام فرض العدل مع غير المسلمين، بأقوى تأكيد، والعَدْلُ رأس كُلّ فضيلة.
وإن ديننا يأمرنا بالعدل مع أعدائنا، وينهانا عن الاعتداء عليهم أكثر ممّا اعتدوا به علينا لدينٌ حقيقٌ أن يَحْتَكِمَ إليه البشرُ جميعُهم، وأن يُتَقاضَى إليه فى أرض الله وبين عباد الله.
فبهذه الأخلاق والآداب يُعامل المسلمون غيرَ المسلمين، وهذه الأخلاقُ والآداب من دين الإسلام، يأمرهم بها كتابُ ربهم وسُنَّةُ نبيّهم ومادامت من دين الله تعالى، ويجوز التعامل معهم فيما يلى:

-1 البيع والشراء:
وقد روى البخارى فى كتاب البيوع باب الشراء والبيع مع المشركين وأهل الحرب، عن عبدالرحمن بن أبى بكر رضى الله عنهما قال: كنا مع النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم جاء رجل مشرك مشعان طويل بغنم يسوقها فقال النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم: «بيعاً أم عطية» أو قال: أم هبة؟ فقال: لا.. بيع، فاشترى منه شاة.. فما بالنا بأهل الذمة.

-2 الرهن عندهم
وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعامل مخالفيه من غير المسلمين فى البيع والشراء والأخذ والعطاء، فعن عائشة رضى الله عنها قالت: «توفى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودى بثلاثين، يعنى: صاعا من شعير.

-3 والمتاجرة فى بلادهم:
وكان أبوبكر رضى الله عنه يتاجر فى أرض الشام وهى حينذاك دار حرب فى حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

-4 الوقف عليهم أو وقفهم على المسلمين:
قال ابن القيم: أما وقف المسلم عليه - على أهل الذمة - فإنه يصح منه ما وافق حكم الله ورسوله، فيجوز أن يقف على معين منهم، أو على أقاربه، وبنى فلان ونحوه.

-5 عيادتهم:
روى البخارى فى كتاب الجنائز، عن أنس رضى الله عنه قال: كان غلام يهودى يخدم النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فمرض فأتاه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوده، فقعد عند رأسه فقال له: أسلم فنظر إلى أبيه وهو عنده فقال له: أطع أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم، فخرج النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول :«الحمد لله الذى أنقذه من النار»، وروى أيضاً: قصة أبى طالب حين حضرته الوفاة فزاره النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وعرض عليه الإسلام.

يجوز الانتفاع بما عندهم:
إن الإسلام يتسامح فى أن يتلقى المسلم من غير المسلم ما ينفعه فى علم الكيمياء والفيزياء والفلك والطب والصناعة والزراعة والأعمال الإدارية وأمثال ذلك، وأدلة الانتفاع بهم نجدها فى سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد ورد فى الحديث الصحيح الذى رواه البخارى وغيره فى كتاب الإجارة باب استئجار المشركين عند الضرورة أو إذا لم يوجد أهل الإسلام.

اما رجال الاعمال السعوديين فكما قلت لكي المال والتجارة اعمت عقولهم بحيث انهم لجأو للطرق الغير شرعية بالكسب والتجارة


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

وانا  ايضا اشكرك اختي Meena بحيث انني اتوافق مع كلامك 

الوصيّة بأهل الذمّة، وصيانة أعراضهم وأموالهم، وحفظ كرامتهم عن أبى ذر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهى أرض يسمى فيها القيراط، فإذا فتحتموها فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً، فإن لهم ذمة ورحما.


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

*و انا كمان اضم صوتي الى الاصوات المعتدلة الرائعة الموجودة هنا.
و يكون هدفنا دولة مدنية بدون تمييز ديني يتعايش فيها كل الاديان بسلام و  حرية مع الالتزام بالقانون الذي لا يفرق بين مسلم و مسيحي و يهودي و ملحد.
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب

كلامك ليس صله بالحقيقه اصلا
قلت لك لا تحاول ان تجمل اسلامك
الذى يريد ان يدفع اهل الكتاب الجزيه وهم ازلاء مقهورين

مشاركاتك كله ما هى الا عمليه تجميل فاشله 
ورجاء لا تخدعنا بحديثك اللى كله توريه كما قلت لك ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> *و انا كمان اضم صوتي الى الاصوات المعتدلة الرائعة الموجودة هنا.
> و يكون هدفنا دولة مدنية بدون تمييز ديني يتعايش فيها كل الاديان بسلام و  حرية مع الالتزام بالقانون الذي لا يفرق بين مسلم و مسيحي و يهودي و ملحد.
> *



كده انت تخالف شريعه محمدك 
اللى قال لا تبدءوهم بالسلام وضيقوا عليهم الطرق​


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

عزيزي ابو دميانة انا لا الومك لانك غير مسلم وهذا شيء طبيعي وبالنسبة لكلامي كما قلت لك ليس عملية تجميل لاسلامي فالاسلام دين جميل واجمل الاديان ايضا ولكن بالنسبة لكم ليس كذلك وهذا اختياركم  ونحن لنا اختيارنا 
على كل حال ما بدي اعيد كلامي الواضح والصريح والمشمول بالادلة القرانية والاحاديث الشريفة وبما انك غير مسلم لن تصدق ذلك وانا بكلامي لا اقول لك يجب ان تسلم  قال تعالى ( لكم دينكم ولي دين ) 

هاي وجهة نظرك عزيزي ابو دميانة ونحن جميعا نحترم راي الاخرين


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *عايزة أتكلم عايزة أقول إللى مكبوت جوايا
> إيه إللى حصل فى مصروإيه إللى بيحصل اليوم وكل يوم
> من المسؤل  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> نبتدى من الأول
> ...




كلام صحيح عن السعوديين

بيغزوا الارهاب بكل المنطقة

واولهم القاعدة واوساما بن لادن نفسه رئيس القاعدة المليونير السعودي

واتعجب كيف الى الان لم تخلص فلوسه ؟؟

ومن جهة اخرى لن اتعجب لانه المصدر الاساسي معروف..

ملوك وامراء المملكة..


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب قال:


> عزيزي ابو دميانة انا لا الومك لانك غير مسلم وهذا شيء طبيعي وبالنسبة لكلامي كما قلت لك ليس عملية تجميل لاسلامي فالاسلام دين جميل واجمل الاديان ايضا ولكن بالنسبة لكم ليس كذلك وهذا اختياركم  ونحن لنا اختيارنا
> على كل حال ما بدي اعيد كلامي الواضح والصريح والمشمول بالادلة القرانية والاحاديث الشريفة وبما انك غير مسلم لن تصدق ذلك وانا بكلامي لا اقول لك يجب ان تسلم  قال تعالى ( لكم دينكم ولي دين )
> 
> هاي وجهة نظرك عزيزي ابو دميانة ونحن جميعا نحترم راي الاخرين



تقدر تقولى هتجمل ده ازاى ؟؟؟؟


وقوله : ( حتى يعطوا الجزية ) أي : إن لم يسلموا ، ( عن يد ) أي : عن قهر لهم وغلبة ، ( وهم صاغرون ) أي : ذليلون حقيرون مهانون . فلهذا لا يجوز إعزاز أهل الذمة ولا رفعهم على المسلمين ، بل هم أذلاء صغرة أشقياء ، كما جاء في صحيح مسلم ، عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : لا تبدءوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام ، وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه . 

ولهذا اشترط عليهم أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - تلك الشروط المعروفة في إذلالهم وتصغيرهم وتحقيرهم ، وذلك مما رواه الأئمة الحفاظ ، من رواية عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال : كتبت لعمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - حين صالح نصارى من أهل الشام : 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذا كتاب لعبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين من نصارى مدينة كذا وكذا ، إنكم لما قدمتم علينا سألناكم الأمان لأنفسنا وذرارينا وأموالنا وأهل ملتنا وشرطنا لكم على أنفسنا ألا نحدث في مدينتنا ولا فيما حولها ديرا ولا كنيسة ، ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب ، ولا نجدد ما خرب منها ، ولا نحيي منها ما كان خطط المسلمين ، وألا نمنع كنائسنا أن ينزلها أحد من المسلمين في ليل ولا نهار ، وأن نوسع أبوابها للمارة وابن السبيل ، وأن ينزل من مر بنا من المسلمين ثلاثة أيام نطعمهم ، ولا نئوي في كنائسنا ولا منازلنا جاسوسا ، ولا نكتم غشا للمسلمين ، ولا نعلم أولادنا القرآن ، ولا نظهر شركا ، ولا ندعو إليه أحدا ؛ ولا نمنع أحدا من ذوي قرابتنا الدخول في الإسلام إن أرادوه ، وأن نوقر المسلمين ، وأن نقوم لهم من مجالسنا إن أرادوا الجلوس ، ولا نتشبه بهم في شيء من ملابسهم ، في قلنسوة ، ولا عمامة ، ولا نعلين ، ولا فرق شعر ، ولا نتكلم بكلامهم ، ولا نكتني بكناهم ، ولا نركب السروج ، ولا نتقلد السيوف ، ولا نتخذ شيئا من السلاح ، ولا نحمله معنا ، ولا ننقش خواتيمنا بالعربية ، ولا نبيع الخمور ، وأن نجز مقاديم رءوسنا ، وأن نلزم زينا حيثما كنا ، وأن نشد الزنانير على أوساطنا ، وألا نظهر الصليب على كنائسنا ، وألا نظهر صلبنا ولا كتبنا في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نضرب نواقيسنا في كنائسنا إلا ضربا خفيا ، وألا نرفع أصواتنا بالقراءة في كنائسنا في شيء من حضرة المسلمين ، ولا نخرج شعانين ولا باعوثا ، ولا نرفع أصواتنا مع موتانا ، ولا نظهر النيران معهم في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نجاورهم بموتانا ، ولا نتخذ من الرقيق ما جرى عليه سهام المسلمين ، وأن نرشد المسلمين ، ولا نطلع عليهم في منازلهم . 

[ ص: 134 ] قال : فلما أتيت عمر بالكتاب ، زاد فيه : ولا نضرب أحدا من المسلمين ، شرطنا لكم ذلك على أنفسنا وأهل ملتنا ، وقبلنا عليه الأمان ، فإن نحن خالفنا في شيء مما شرطناه لكم ووظفنا على أنفسنا ، فلا ذمة لنا ، وقد حل لكم منا ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق .

الرابط علشان تتاكد من كلامى 
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/display_book.php?flag=1&bk_no=49&surano=9&ayano=29


​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> *و انا كمان اضم صوتي الى الاصوات المعتدلة الرائعة الموجودة هنا.
> و يكون هدفنا دولة مدنية بدون تمييز ديني يتعايش فيها كل الاديان بسلام و  حرية مع الالتزام بالقانون الذي لا يفرق بين مسلم و مسيحي و يهودي و ملحد.
> *



*أشكرك أخى وسام وأتمنى أن تنشر محبتك ومبادئك بين أخوتك المسلمين لكى يتعاملوا معنا بطريقة أفضل
وأدعوك لقراءة التعاليم المسيحية حتى لا يكفرنا شيوخ المساجد
فهذا شئ يؤلمناجدااا

إنجيل متى الإصحاح 5 


والإصحاح6 


والإصحاح 7


​*


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

يا اخوانا انا قلت لكم عايزين دولة مدنية بتحكم بقانون يشترك في وضعه كل المصريين.
مالكش دعوة بقى بشريعتي و انا ما ليش دعوة بشريعتك..كل واحد حر فيما يعتقد و كيفما يتعبد طالما الكل يعيش تحت مظلة قانون عادل.

صدقني الجدال الديني يؤدي الى حروب و فتن بين اصحاب الطائفة الواحدة ناهيك عن اصحاب الملل المختلفة. 

لو قعدنا نتجادل طول عمرنا لا انت هتقتنع بعقيدتي و لا انا هاقتنع بقيدتك. و  الا كان زمان العالم كله مذهب واحد مش آلاف الطوائف و المذاهب و الملل  المتباينة.  

مش مطلوب ان احنا نتفق لكن المطلوب ان نتعايش مع بعض زي المجتمعات المتحضرة. 

الفتن الطائفية هي من صفات المجتمعات المتخلفة فقط. 

و مصر مش متخلفة صدقني ..احنا كان عندنا ديقراطية حقيقية و برلمان و احزاب  سياسة و انتخابات حرة في وقت كانت معظم الدول اللي حاولينا ما لهاش وجود  اصلا..و في فترة من الفترات كان رئيس وزراء مصر مسيحي و هو اكبر منصب سياسي  في مصر انذاك..و لم يكن ذلك فيه اي شيء غير طبيعي او حتى ملفت للانتباه. 

لكن منهم لله القهر و الفساد و الاستبداد بالاضافة الى التطرف و الجهل اللي  اتى الى مصر مع المد الوهابي الصحراوي اللي خلى عيشة المصريين مسلمين و  مسيحيين اسود من لون البترول..


----------



## وسام شاه (4 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *أشكرك أخى وسام وأتمنى أن تنشر محبتك ومبادئك بين أخوتك المسلمين لكى يتعاملوا معنا بطريقة أفضل
> وأدعوك لقراءة التعاليم المسيحية حتى لا يكفرنا شيوخ المساجد
> فهذا شئ يؤلمناجدااا
> 
> ...



صدقيني لو قلتلك ان كثيرا من المسلمين ايضا يتالمون لذلك و يشعرون ان هذا التطاول غريب عن المجتمع المصري و غير مقبول..

و مع ذلك فالحل هو قانون يجرم ازدراء الاديان الاخرى..

يا اخواني احنا لن نخترع العجلة...الغرب ايضا عانوا من الفتن الطائفية لذلك هي عندهم خط احمر لا يمكن التهاون فيه.


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه

كلام جميل اخي كما قالت الاخت مونيكا

انما من سينفذ؟؟..

غداً  نفسهم الذين ضربوا الكنيسة سيضربون  جامع اسلامي

ليبرروا الاعتداء مجدداً على الكنائس.... اجرام ما بعده اجرام..

فاذا كنتم كما تقولون كأثرية صامتة لا ترضون سيروا امامنا


----------



## monygirl (4 يناير 2011)

*موضوعك كويس جدا يا مونيكا شكرا على كلامك بس ياريت فعلا الناس دى تفوق قبل ما البلد كلها تولع ومايلاقوش فيها اى حد خلاص *


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> .
> ولهذا اشترط عليهم أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - تلك الشروط المعروفة في إذلالهم وتصغيرهم وتحقيرهم ، وذلك مما رواه الأئمة الحفاظ ، من رواية عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري قال : كتبت لعمر بن الخطاب - رضي الله عنه - حين صالح نصارى من أهل الشام :​
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذا كتاب لعبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين من نصارى مدينة كذا وكذا ، إنكم لما قدمتم علينا سألناكم الأمان لأنفسنا وذرارينا وأموالنا وأهل ملتنا وشرطنا لكم على أنفسنا ألا نحدث في مدينتنا ولا فيما حولها ديرا ولا كنيسة ، ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب ، ولا نجدد ما خرب منها ، ولا نحيي منها ما كان خطط المسلمين ، وألا نمنع كنائسنا أن ينزلها أحد من المسلمين في ليل ولا نهار ، وأن نوسع أبوابها للمارة وابن السبيل ، وأن ينزل من مر بنا من المسلمين ثلاثة أيام نطعمهم ، ولا نئوي في كنائسنا ولا منازلنا جاسوسا ، ولا نكتم غشا للمسلمين ، ولا نعلم أولادنا القرآن ، ولا نظهر شركا ، ولا ندعو إليه أحدا ؛ ولا نمنع أحدا من ذوي قرابتنا الدخول في الإسلام إن أرادوه ، وأن نوقر المسلمين ، وأن نقوم لهم من مجالسنا إن أرادوا الجلوس ، ولا نتشبه بهم في شيء من ملابسهم ، في قلنسوة ، ولا عمامة ، ولا نعلين ، ولا فرق شعر ، ولا نتكلم بكلامهم ، ولا نكتني بكناهم ، ولا نركب السروج ، ولا نتقلد السيوف ، ولا نتخذ شيئا من السلاح ، ولا نحمله معنا ، ولا ننقش خواتيمنا بالعربية ، ولا نبيع الخمور ، وأن نجز مقاديم رءوسنا ، وأن نلزم زينا حيثما كنا ، وأن نشد الزنانير على أوساطنا ، وألا نظهر الصليب على كنائسنا ، وألا نظهر صلبنا ولا كتبنا في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نضرب نواقيسنا في كنائسنا إلا ضربا خفيا ، وألا نرفع أصواتنا بالقراءة في كنائسنا في شيء من حضرة المسلمين ، ولا نخرج شعانين ولا باعوثا ، ولا نرفع أصواتنا مع موتانا ، ولا نظهر النيران معهم في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نجاورهم بموتانا ، ولا نتخذ من الرقيق ما جرى عليه سهام المسلمين ، وأن نرشد المسلمين ، ولا نطلع عليهم في منازلهم .​
> [ ص: 134 ] قال : فلما أتيت عمر بالكتاب ، زاد فيه : ولا نضرب أحدا من المسلمين ، شرطنا لكم ذلك على أنفسنا وأهل ملتنا ، وقبلنا عليه الأمان ، فإن نحن خالفنا في شيء مما شرطناه لكم ووظفنا على أنفسنا ، فلا ذمة لنا ، وقد حل لكم منا ما يحل من أهل المعاندة والشقاق .​
> ...


 ابو دميانة هذا كتاب من نصارى اهل الشام لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وليس كتاب من عمر لاهل النصارى وكتاب عمر لاهل النصارى يسمى بالعهدة العمرية وهذا هو نص العهدة العمرية الذي كتبها عمر بن الخطاب لاهل ايلياء 

« بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
"هذا ما أعطى عبدُ الله عمرُ أميرُ المؤمنين، أهلَ إيليا من الأمان :
أعطاهم أماناً لأنفسهم وأموالهم ولكنائسهم وصلبانهم، وسقيمها وبريئها وسائر ملته؛ أنه لا تُسكن كنائسهم ولا تُهدم، ولا يُنتقص منها ولا من حيِّزها، ولا من صليبهم ولا من شيء من أموالهم، ولا يُكرهون على دينهم، ولا يضارّ أحد منهم، ولا يسكن بإيليا معهم أحد من اليهود.
وعلى أهل إيليا أن يُعطوا الجزية كما يُعطي أهل المدائن.
وعليهم أن يُخرِجوا منها الرومَ واللصوصَ.
فمن خرج منهم فإنه آمن على نفسه وماله حتى يبلغوا مأمنهم.
ومن أقام منهم فهو آمن، وعليه مثلُ ما على أهل إيليا من الجزية.
ومن أحب من أهل إيليا أن يسير بنفسه وماله مع الروم ويخلي بِيَعَهم (أي كنائسهم) وصُلُبَهم(أي صلبانهم)، فإنهم آمنون على أنفسهم وعلى بِيَعِهم وصُلُبهم حتى يبلغوا مأمنهم.
ومن كان بها من أهل الأرض قبل مقتل فلان، فمن شاء منهم قعد وعليه مثلُ ما على أهل إيليا من الجزية، ومن شاء سار مع الروم، ومن شاء رحل إلى أهله، فإنه لا يؤخذ منهم شيء حتى يحصد حصادهم.
وعلى ما في هذا الكتاب عهدُ الله، وذمّةُ رسوله، وذمّةُ الخلفاء، وذمّةُ المؤمنين، إذا أعطوا الذي عليهم من الجزية.
شهد على ذلك: خالد بن الوليد، وعبد الرحمن بن عوف، وعمرو بن العاص، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان
وكتب وحضر سنة خمس عشرة للهجرة»


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب قال:


> ابو دميانة هذا كتاب من نصارى اهل الشام لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه وليس كتاب من عمر لاهل النصارى وكتاب عمر لاهل النصارى يسمى بالعهدة العمرية وهذا هو نص العهدة العمرية الذي كتبها عمر بن الخطاب لاهل ايلياء
> 
> « بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> "هذا ما أعطى عبدُ الله عمرُ أميرُ المؤمنين، أهلَ إيليا من الأمان :
> ...



الموضوع فيه لخبطه عندك  عمر الخطاب
وربنا يهدى الجميع​


----------



## عمر الخطاب (4 يناير 2011)

انا مش عارف وين اللخبطة الكتاب الي نشرته حضرتك بكون من نصارى اهل الشان لعمر بن الخطاب وعلى اثر هذا الكتاب كتب عمر بن الخطاب للنصارى كتاب وتسمى العهدة العمرية وقد ذكرتها لك 

ما في لخبطة وكل شي واضح اخي


----------



## القسيس محمد (4 يناير 2011)

عمر الخطاب قال:


> انا مش عارف وين اللخبطة الكتاب الي نشرته حضرتك بكون من نصارى اهل الشان لعمر بن الخطاب وعلى اثر هذا الكتاب كتب عمر بن الخطاب للنصارى كتاب وتسمى العهدة العمرية وقد ذكرتها لك
> 
> ما في لخبطة وكل شي واضح اخي



انت شايفه واضح براحتك خلاص مش هدخل فى تفاصيل تانى
ربنا ينور قلبك​


----------



## Menna (4 يناير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> *
> انت شايفه واضح براحتك خلاص مش هدخل فى تفاصيل تانى
> ربنا ينور قلبك*​


*
الأخ ابو دميانه

اعتقد ان حضرتك مصمم تمشى فى مسار معين و عايز تشدنا كلنا ليه 

احنا قلنا انا مليش دعوة بعقيدتك و لا انت ليك دعوة بعقيدتى و اعتقد ان فى اخوة مسيحين هنا بردوا شافوا ان دى دعوة ايجابية نقف بيها كلنا فى وش اللى اقدم على الفعل القذر ده
سواء كان مسلم مسيحى بوذى يهودى ... دى مش شغلتنا المهم احنا نقرب من بعض و ملناش دعوة بشريعة بعض

لو دورنا على اسباب الإنقسام مش حنلاقى ليها حصر ولا عدد

احنا جنسيات متعددة و ديانات متعددة و جوة الديانة فى اكثر من مذهب و جماعة و جوة كل مذهب اكتر من توجه

و العاقل هو من يعى تداعيات الازمة الصغيرة التى قد يشتد عودها فى الايام المقبلة و قد تموت 
و الأفضل بالطبع هو ان نفشل امل من قام بهذه الفعلة 

و حضرتك اكيد شفت المسلمين مشاعرهم ايه ناحية اللى حصل
و كل المسلمين قالوا نصلى مع الاخوة المسيحيين فى اعيادهم

علشان اللى عايز يقتل ميعرفش يفرق بين مسيحى و مسلم 
علشان كلنا فى الاول و فى الاخر دم واحد 

**و مع ذلك لما الاخ عمر رد عليك قلتله الموضوع فيه لخبطة و مش عايز تقول ايه هى اللخبطة دى 
هل هو اختلاف لمجرد الإختلاف يا اخى ؟؟*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يناير 2011)

*أشكرك ميننا على طريقتك فى التفكير

ولكن أكيد الموقف صعب على كل المسيحيين
وفعلا وجدت شباب أظهر مشاعر جميلة بعد حدوث الموقف
ولكن مازلنا نعانى من الشرطه وضربها للمتظاهرين وتلفيق التهم
وهذا له دلائل أن الدولة تشجع الجناه*


*لماذا قالوا الله أكبر وقت الإنفجار


*
[YOUTUBE]T0lOtiSI3Hc&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Menna (4 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *لماذا قالوا الله أكبر وقت الإنفجار*
> [youtube]t0lotisi3hc&feature=player_detailpage[/youtube]​




*اختى مونيكا
دول ناس معندهاش دم
ربنا يحرق دمهم و اللى فرحان فى مصيبة حد ربنا يبتليه بالاشد منها 
ايا كان دينهم


ربنا يقوى اخواننا المسيحيين
و يوحد صفوفنا*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

مونيكا..
مش عارف انت مصرية و لا لا.
لكن المسلمين في مصر بيقولوا الله اكبر عند الاهوال..بيقولوها بشكل تلقائي استلطافا بالله من هول المصيبة..
و اعتقد انك لو في مصر كنت هتسمعيها كتير..مثلا اذا وقعت حادثة في الشارع هتلاقي الناس الواقفة بتقول الله اكبر..الطف يارب..


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> مونيكا..
> مش عارف انت مصرية و لا لا.
> لكن المسلمين في مصر بيقولوا الله اكبر عند الاهوال..بيقولوها بشكل تلقائي استلطافا بالله من هول المصيبة..
> و اعتقد انك لو في مصر كنت هتسمعيها كتير..مثلا اذا وقعت حادثة في الشارع هتلاقي الناس الواقفة بتقول الله اكبر..الطف يارب..



*أنا مصرية ياوسام وأعرف أن ألله أكبر تقال عند الإنتصار وليس عند  الأهوال


وعند إنتصارنا فى حرب 1973 كان الجيش يقول الله أكبر​*


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

هل عندك تفسير آخر؟


----------



## besm alslib (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> مونيكا..
> مش عارف انت مصرية و لا لا.
> لكن المسلمين في مصر بيقولوا الله اكبر عند الاهوال..بيقولوها بشكل تلقائي استلطافا بالله من هول المصيبة..
> و اعتقد انك لو في مصر كنت هتسمعيها كتير..مثلا اذا وقعت حادثة في الشارع هتلاقي الناس الواقفة بتقول الله اكبر..الطف يارب..


 

*معلوماتي بتقول المسلم لما بيسمع اي خبر حزين او مؤلم *

*بيقول اما ( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ) او ( لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )*


*اما (الله اكبر ) هي بتتقال متل ما قالت الغاليه مونيكا في حالات الفرح او الدهشه المفرحه*

*او الاحساس بالنصر وما بتتقال بحالات الحزن ابداااااا .*​


----------



## الروح النارى (5 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ربنا ينور بصيرتكم ويفتح عيونكم وتتقدموا وتبطلوا تمشوا ورا الجهل والتخلف*


 

*مونيكا *

*طلعى كل اللى فى قلبك*
*الكلمات دى مقتبسة من مدونة وهابية*
ضياء نور

*ايوة موهومين بأفكار مش صح ….. و الكل فاكر انه هو الصح

يظهر ان العقل خلاص بح ….. من سوق البشر اختفى او شح

*​


----------



## Menna (5 يناير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلوماتي بتقول المسلم لما بيسمع اي خبر حزين او مؤلم *
> 
> *بيقول اما ( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ) او ( لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )*
> 
> ...



*انا رايى كدة بردو
و استات جدا لما سمعت صيحات التكبير فى المصيبة دى

كل اللى فى وسعى ان ادعى ربنا ينتقم منهم ايا كان دينهم 
اذا ما كانوا يقصدون شماته 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يناير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> هل عندك تفسير آخر؟



*التفسير وضحته الأخت بسم الصليب
وهذا رأىى ورأى ميننا أيضا
للأسف ياوسام فى ناس متطرفة ظهرت هذه الايام بكثرة
والحكومة متهاونة لأنها قبضت التمن
عندنا مثل بيقول
يافرعون إيه فرعنك 
قال : عشان ملقتش حد يلمنى*


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يناير 2011)

على فكرة فى مسلمين كتير بتتعاطف مع المسيحيين لكن فيه ناس تحب اثارة المتاعب
وعلى فكرة اثارة المتاعب لا تكون لمصلحه الدين لكن لمصالح شخصيه بحته​


----------



## وسام شاه (5 يناير 2011)

لاحظي ان صاحب الهتاف ده غالبا انسان عادي مالوش علاقة بالتفجيرات.
يعني ما الذي يدفعه للشماتة بهذا الشكل و بهذه السرعة الا لو كان من منفذي التفجيرات!!
انا أؤكد أن نسبة 100% من المسلمين الذين أعرفهم حتى المتشدد منهم يستنكرون هذه الجريمة الفظيعة.


----------



## Menna (5 يناير 2011)

ابو دميانه قال:


> على فكرة فى مسلمين كتير بتتعاطف مع المسيحيين لكن فيه ناس تحب اثارة المتاعب
> وعلى فكرة اثارة المتاعب لا تكون لمصلحه الدين لكن لمصالح شخصيه بحته​



*
هو ده بيت القصيد اخى ابو دميانة 
لو كلنا فهمنا كدة 
الاخوة المسيحيين مش حيكون عندهم مشكلة مع الاسلام و لا المسلمين حيكون عندهم مشكلة مع المسيحية 

المشكلة هى فى الاشخاص اللى بتستخدم الإسلام و المسيحية لتحقيق مصالح شخصية تحت ستار الدين 

و الامثال دى من البشر اعضاء غير صالحة فى جسد المجتمع و بترهم هو الحل الامثل 
او ان ربنا يهديهم 


و لكنا رافضين الامثلة دى حتى المسلمين كمان 
لان المسلم منهم يمثل عبء علينا كمسلمين بالتطرف الغير مبرر فى الدين 


ربنا يهدينا جميعا 
و يا رب وجهات النظر تتقرب و نفهم بعض اكتر 

و ياريت  مصر و الوطن العربى تتحقق فيه مقولة اللورد كرومر عن مصر :" لم أجد فى مصر إلا المصريين فقط.. بعضهم يصلي فى المسجد وبعضهم يصلى فى الكنيسة، لكن كلهم مصريون".


حاجة تزعل اوى لما كلمة زى دى تتقال عننا زمان و دلوقتى يبقى ده حالنا
ربنا ينتقم من كل من كان له يد فى زرع الفتنة بين العرب 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يناير 2011)

*يعني ما الذي يدفعه للشماتة بهذا الشكل و بهذه السرعة الا لو كان من منفذي التفجيرات*!!

*هذا رأيى إنه من منفذى التفجيرات أى المتطرفيين
لأن المسلم المعتدل سيتألم مثلنا لما حدث
ياوسام وميننا
يوجد خطاب دينى متطرف يحس على الجهاد وتكفير  المسيحيي وإدعاء أن الكنائس والأديرة بها أسلحة مخزنة وتدعوا لمهاجمة الكنائس والأديرة وأيضا يدعو أن مسلمات جدد مثل كاميليا ووفاء محبوسيين بالأديرة ويلقوا صنوف العذاب
ويحسوا المسلم إنه يحرر أخته المسلمة من السجن بالأديرة
أحب أقول لكل مسلم
الدير مكان للعبادة إن دخلته أخى المسلم ستحس بقدسية المكان
سلاح المسيحى هو الصوم والصلاة
كاميليا لم تسلم والمظاهرة التى حدثت من أهلهاوشباب بلدها ظنوا أنها خطفت من جهة المسلمين ليأسلموها ولكنها ظهرت وأوضحت الموقف إنها كانت على خلاف مع زوجها وذهبت إلى القاهرة عند إحدى قريباتها
وهى الأن موجودة فى أحدى أماكن المغتربات إلى أن تصطلح مع زوجها ويزول الخلاف
ولها فيديو تقول فيه أنها مسيحية ولن يكن فى حياتها أى فكر لترك المسيح
ووفاء أيضاكانت على خلاف مع زوجها القس وعندما طلعوا عليها أشاعة إنها تريد أن تسلم ردت وقالت لهم أنا مسيحية وهاموت مسيحية وهى عايشة فى مكان وترفض أن يعلن حتى تمنع أى شوشرة على أبنائها وعائلتها
والدير لا يوجد به سوى الرهبان أما العلمانين فيذهبون إلى الدير زيارة ويرجعوا أخر اليوم
فلماذا التحريض والتكفير وشحن الشباب والذى يقوم بذلك شيوخ الجوامع أو العوا أوزغلول النجار
ياريت ياشباب المسلمين المعتدليين لو لكم أصدقاء مسيحيين إذهبوا معهم إلى الكنيسة أو رحلة إلى دير
عشان لما يتقال الكلام الغلط أمامكم تدافعوا عننا*


----------



## وسام شاه (6 يناير 2011)

يا مونيكا انا اعترف ان الجهل و التخلف و التطرف بين المسلمين وصل الى مستوى لم يسبق في تاريخ المصريين.
و العنف المرتبط بالتطرف الاسلامي يفوق بكثير العنف المرتبط بالتطرف المسيحي.
و أعلم ان كثيرا من المسيحيين يلقون باللوم على العقيدة الاسلامية نفسها كسبب جذري للعنف ضد المسيحيين. و أنا أعذرهم في هذه الظروف الحزينة الله اعلم كيف كان يمكن ان يكون شعوري لو كنت مكانهم.
مع اني تالمت مرتين مرة من هول المصيبة التي اصابت اقران لي في الوطن و مرة لاحساسي بالذنب بشكل ما. لا اعرف كيف تسببنا في ذلك لكن لابد اننا جميعا كمسلمين مسئولين عما حدث.
لن ادافع عن عقيديتي فهذا امر لا طائل منه في الوقت الحاضر و لن يؤدي الا الى مزيد من التوتر.

و لكن انا اخاطب المسيحيين المعتدلين و انا اعرف ان معظمهم كذلك ان يشتركوا مع المعتدلين من المسلمين و يدعموا بعضهم البعض في هذا الوقت العصيب قبل قبل ان ينتهي بمصر الحال الى وضع  نندم عليه جميعا.


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2011)

*مستوى الفساد والتعصب الاعمى بلا عقل او منطق من  اهم سمات مصر فى الفترة الاخيرة
ربنا يرحمنا
موضوع مميز  مونيكا*


----------



## Menna (6 يناير 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *يعني ما الذي يدفعه للشماتة بهذا الشكل و بهذه السرعة الا لو كان من منفذي التفجيرات*!!
> 
> *هذا رأيى إنه من منفذى التفجيرات أى المتطرفيين
> لأن المسلم المعتدل سيتألم مثلنا لما حدث
> ...




*انا ذهبت لأحد الأديرة بالفعل و انا فى الصف التانى الإعدادى فى يوم الصلاة 
و حضرت جزء من قداس يوم الأحد 
و قابلتنى احدى مدرساتى و كانت مسيحية 
و بصراحة قابلتنى بكل حب و قالت لى : اهلا و سهلا بيكى و تنورى فى اى وقت 



كمان بصراحة انا عمرى ما شفت معاملة سيئة من اخ مسيحى 
و دى شهادة يسألنى الله عليها يوم القيامة و ليس على سبيل المجاملة 


الخطاب الدينى المتطرف هذا مرفوض 
و انا كمسلمة معتدلة ارفض هذا الخطاب تماما و اكره القائمين عليه 


لو احنا ايدينا فى ايد بعض لن يكون لهذا الخطاب مكان فى قلوب اى شاب مسلم او مسيحى 


اتمنى ان تشهد الفترة المقبلة التحام غير مسبوق بين المسلمين و المسيحين يا رب 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 يناير 2011)

*موضوعك جميل جدا 
وكلامك سليم جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 يناير 2011)

*أسباب التعصب والتطرف هو ظهور السلقيين الوهابيين وتزايدهم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 يناير 2011)

*حكام السعودية يمولون كافة التنظيمات الجهادية

بما فيها تنظيم القاعدة

شيوخ السلفية فى الأسكندرية, تمويلهم سعودى

الأخوان المسلمين, تمويلهم سعودى

راقبوا فتاوى شيوخ السعودية, ستجدون أبن تيمية هو استاذهم

والحكام المصريين باعوا مصر للسعودية

وللأسف, المسلم المصرى مش دريان بالمصيبة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

*وضع مصر بقى فى حالة يرثى ليها خلاص
ربنا يرحم شعبه ويديه قوة تحمل للى جاى​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------

